# For those who have used both: C2v3 or Reload



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one you prefer and why?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have only used version C1.5 so can't comment on C2, but just put two layers of Carpro Reload on my Motor and my Niece's Alpine white 1 series and i have to say so , so easy to apply and great result for very little effort can't comment on time it will last but very quick to apply, but not had side by side with this looking at C2 V3 so would be unfair to say it looked better but i would say the finish looked better than my older version of the Gtechniq


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I personally felt that the gloss of Reload is way ahead of C2V3. I also felt Reload to be more resistant to water and dust. I am not impressed by C2V3 at all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Flakey said:


> I personally felt that the gloss of Reload is way ahead of C2V3. I also felt Reload to be more resistant to water and dust. I am not impressed by C2V3 at all.


Strange... blueberry says just opposite:lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The difference in looks is in the eye of the beholder and all that bs, the fact is that it does make more sense to buy a litre of c2v3 instead of a 400ml bottle of reload plus there is the added bonus of c2 being diluteable this alone blows reload into the weeds.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dennis said:


> The difference in looks is in the eye of the beholder and all that bs, the fact is that it does make more sense to buy a litre of c2v3 instead of a 400ml bottle of reload plus there is the added bonus of c2 being diluteable this alone blows reload into the weeds.


Reload can be Diluted as well


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I had a sample of Reload a while ago, and it is a good product though at the time it was Gtechniq C2 that it was compared to at the time. I think if I tried it again and compared it to the likes of C2v2 and C2v3, I think C2v3 would probably leave it standing.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

didnt like v3 so im opting for reload..tbh i prefer the yellow spray sealant from ADS over both but i Think its all personal pref these days as so many very similar products around


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive used both on white M135s..

Reload gives great gloss, water repellency and is spectacularly easy to use. In fact I'd rate it far above AF Tough Coat as an LSP or product.

C2v3 is almost as good gloss, great sheeting and ease of use, but lasts (reputedly) way longer (8 months v 2 months)

Reload is a very, very good (and underrated) product though. You wouldn't be disappointed with either.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have Reload. Do I benefit buying with C2v3? Which one sheets better?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

sm81 said:


> I have Reload. Do I benefit buying with C2v3? Which one sheets better?


Sheeting and beading are both on a par to be honest. I'd get the very small bottle of 2v3 (about £6) and try it when your Reload is finished. You haven't spent a fortune then if you don't like it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have both and currently using C2v3 but last year all I used was Reload, and the year before also. I do think Reload is easier to apply than C2v3 as the C2 is a streaking nightmare for me when using it neat but is ok at 50/50. Reload has never given me any problems in the application or the durbility. I rate then both even I think as there are pro's and cons for both but in different ways, so I say its best to have both in the collection as you will not be dissapointed with either


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So how do you know which one to use? Can you list cons and profs for both. I havent find many cons with reload.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> So how do you know which one to use? Can you list cons and profs for both. I havent find many cons with reload.


We can all have our opinions but really only you can decide. Try them both and see what you think. Clean Your Car sell sample bottles of Reload and C2v3 is only £6 so not going to break the bank is it?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> We can all have our opinions but really only you can decide. Try them both and see what you think. Clean Your Car sell sample bottles of Reload and C2v3 is only £6 so not going to break the bank is it?


A far better idea than keep asking questions.

There are so many factors which can change the characteristics of any given product...climate, different paintwork, different techniques of application.....this is why you will always get conflicting results from different members.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I've used every version of Reload over the past few years from AQuatz, CQuarts, CarPro, and each version has been excellent. I've recently started to use C2v3 and it's quite impressive. It maybe a bit more durable, but I'll need evaluate it longer to verify that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Amused said:


> I've used every version of Reload over the past few years from AQuatz, CQuarts, CarPro, and each version has been excellent. I've recently started to use C2v3 and it's quite impressive. It maybe a bit more durable, but I'll need evaluate it longer to verify that.


You raise a valid point, for many,durability is key, the latest C2 version hasn't been around long enough for any judgement to be made, hence the poll is somewhat meaningless.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> Ive used both on white M135s..
> 
> Reload gives great gloss, water repellency and is spectacularly easy to use. In fact I'd rate it far above AF Tough Coat as an LSP or product.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with this. Both superb products! Only thing for me, is that I love the smell of Reload!


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Having used both, I have to say I prefer Reload


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

I also have both and prefer Reload.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

How do these compare price wise? the C2 is a lot more expensive but do you need a lot less of it than with reload?

also can both these be applied over a polish / glaze?

thanks


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

hephillips said:


> How do these compare price wise? the C2 is a lot more expensive but do you need a lot less of it than with reload?
> 
> also can both these be applied over a polish / glaze?
> 
> thanks


Here in the States C2v3 is cheaper. They sell for the same price, but C2v3 comes in 500 ml while Reload comes in 400 ml. I use the same technique for applying both and it doesn't require much for 2 coats. A single bottle of either should last a very long time.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Has anybody have that 8 months durability with daily driver?
I would be happy to achieve 5 months durability.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Amused said:


> Here in the States C2v3 is cheaper. They sell for the same price, but C2v3 comes in 500 ml while Reload comes in 400 ml. I use the same technique for applying both and it doesn't require much for 2 coats. A single bottle of either should last a very long time.


:doublesho

In the UK Carpro Reload is £18.95 for 400ml and C2v3 is £15.95 for 100ml, so a big difference. Is it that C2v3 is expensive in the UK or Reload is expensive in the US?


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Also has anyone tried applying these over a polish / glaze?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

hephillips said:


> :doublesho
> 
> In the UK Carpro Reload is £18.95 for 400ml and C2v3 is £15.95 for 100ml, so a big difference. Is it that C2v3 is expensive in the UK or Reload is expensive in the US?


How so expensive... http://www.shinearama.co.uk/gtechniq-c2-liquid-crystal-v3.html


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Has anybody have that 8 months durability with daily driver?
> I would be happy to achieve 5 months durability.


Does anybody knows this? Do I recommend it to my customers if they need 6 months protection or something dlse like fk1000p?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have put a coat of Reload on top of C2v3 tonight and the gloss is better I think, we wil see what happens when it rains now


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why but reload top of it? Just for fun?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Has anybody have that 8 months durability with daily driver?
> I would be happy to achieve 5 months durability.


Nobody has had 8 months durability with C2V3 because it hasn't been on the market for 8 months:wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Indeed. They are different products. On bare fully corrected paint reload is the better product. Crazy performance. 

C2's trick is the application over any product and it works. I've trialled it over tripple to fantastic results.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Why but reload top of it? Just for fun?


I always add something at every wash bcause I like to, tonight I decided to use Reload as it was my number 1 product before the C2v2/v3 came out. It went on ok and buffed up e.asier thanC2v3 and the gloss is better


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Indeed. They are different products. On bare fully corrected paint reload is the better product. Crazy performance.
> 
> C2's trick is the application over any product and it works. I've trialled it over tripple to fantastic results.


How many different product you have tried under it?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

sm81 said:


> How many different product you have tried under it?


Reload will go over anything because its water based :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

hephillips said:


> :doublesho
> 
> In the UK Carpro Reload is £18.95 for 400ml and C2v3 is £15.95 for 100ml, so a big difference. Is it that C2v3 is expensive in the UK or Reload is expensive in the US?


Where did you get the price for 100ml of c2 from?
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2v3-liquid-crystal/


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Where did you get the price for 100ml of c2 from?
> http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2v3-liquid-crystal/


The old version used to cost that much. (£15 + )


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use reload over wax sometimes and it looks great and over powerlock too.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

hephillips said:


> Also has anyone tried applying these over a polish / glaze?


I tried C2V3 over Prima Amigo with great results. Love the way C2V3 is so easy to apply & remove :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308870

Sent from my iPad


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does somebody have experince to use reload top of AF Tripple. I tried that today and it looks fantastic. How many month protection I would get before fillers have gone?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Weekend just gone I used C2v3 again except I used a product made by Chrome which is Show Car Polish. It left the paint really clean and slick and with the C2 back on top I now have the best look to date but still needed to dilute C2v3 at 50/50 to avoid smearing. I think this time I will stay with the C2 as I have played with other stuff but still keep coming back to C2, so unless a V4 comes out I am now settled :doublesho


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

gally said:


> Indeed. They are different products. On bare fully corrected paint reload is the better product. Crazy performance.
> 
> C2's trick is the application over any product and it works. I've trialled it over tripple to fantastic results.


How do you apply over tripple? I did this to very poor results. The c2v3 was pretty much gone off the car after 2 weeks and 1 wash (with g-wash).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Indeed. They are different products. On bare fully corrected paint reload is the better product. Crazy performance.
> 
> C2's trick is the application over any product and it works. I've trialled it over tripple to fantastic results.


Reload can go over anything too blondey


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Reload can go over anything too blondey


Anything can go over anything but what would be durability. That's the tricky part


----------



## Mart1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

What about C2v3 over Snh?? what would you estimate the durability??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Anything can go over anything but what would be durability. That's the tricky part


That would depend on what it went over.. the same as with C2v3, Z8, Red Mist, or whatever other spray sealant you can think of.

Durability is reduced in any top up product if it's used over a wax or glaze, compared to straight onto the clearcoat.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Agreed big boi. I didn't think reload would bond at all. Always used it on bare paint.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Agreed big boi. I didn't think reload would bond at all. Always used it on bare paint.


Not at all


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Next week I would make order. Is there anyone who have made side by side test of this two? Which gives better "real life" durability?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C2v3 end of ! Just go and buy some please


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Mart1965 said:


> What about C2v3 over Snh?? what would you estimate the durability??


It certainly does bond to SNH - I used that duo most of the winter and spring with no issues. I'd say Reload lasts about 6-8wks before a top up is needed


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Next week I would make order. Is there anyone who have made side by side test of this two? Which gives better "real life" durability?


Please let us know. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> Please let us know. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Have you made side by side test:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> It certainly does bond to SNH - I used that duo most of the winter and spring with no issues. I'd say Reload lasts about 6-8wks before a top up is needed


What kind of durability you have achieved with c2v3?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

sm81 said:


> What kind of durability you have achieved with c2v3?


It was applied to my daily driver 6 weeks ago and I've not washed it since. It's getting a thorough bath tomorrow, so I will see how it's holding up afterwords


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Please report here your findings. It would be beneficial because you have used Reload also.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Have you made side by side test:thumb:


We test most competitors to make sure we are continually up there with the very best. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> We test most competitors to make sure we are continually up there with the very best. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


I have heard this before:lol:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I have heard this before:lol:


Then stop asking! :wave::lol:

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> It was applied to my daily driver 6 weeks ago and I've not washed it since. It's getting a thorough bath tomorrow, so I will see how it's holding up afterwords


How well it holds? Received my c2v3 today:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got some reload, looking forward to trying it:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

msb said:


> Just got some reload, looking forward to trying it:thumb:


My favorite product at the moment. Totally good product:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> How well it holds? Received my c2v3 today:thumb:


Be interested to see how you find it against reload. Version 2 I liked but not tried V3


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I used both products last weekend on 2 different cars, both over a wax base which I know isn't ideal but I wanted to see how versatile these products are.

My car had reload and is just about to hit 500miles since application on Friday. It's pretty dirty which is causing beading to loose a little uniform but when raining its cleaning the bonnet well and beading is back to normal. is sheeting well too when stationary. Application was very nice and easy, trying it on all surfaces and working well, but I did have some smearing and wiper judder from the windscreen during the first rain we had.

Wifes car had C2v3 and covered maybe 2-300miles. car is still very clean and beading is soo tight and uniform. sheeting well also. application wasn't quite as nice but certainly not unpleasant or difficult in any way, just not as nice as reload. did notice a few tiny smears after initial application that required a 2nd buff but that might be down to user error on application. 

1st wash will be this weekend


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Be interested to see how you find it against reload. Version 2 I liked but not tried V3


Manufacturer claims that it gives up to 8 months durability. I doubt it but will be please if I get 6 months. It is almost same than Finis-wax but I bought it because it should be easier to use.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow dave: Please report If you have time.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

claims of C2v3 of it being quite versatile and offering good durability and ability to bond to most bases, which I don't think reload is meant for, but will try and keep it updated.

Will be a little unfair test though as the wife has just finished work and now on maternity leave so only domestic miles, whereas I use mine for work and approx 500miles a week


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Manufacturer claims that it gives up to 8 months durability. I doubt it but will be please if I get 6 months. It is almost same than Finis-wax but I bought it because it should be easier to use.


I didnt get 8 months from v2 but it did beat Reload on durability Davem of hear saw them both after two months and V2 was doing a lot better but again its not V3


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I didnt get 8 months from v2 but it did beat Reload on durability Davem of hear saw them both after two months and V2 was doing a lot better but again its not V3


What do you think. hich one has better durability finis-wax or c2v3? Does c2v3 suffers water spotting problem?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not had water spot problems with mine.

Both are performing well, wash down and drying is very easy. Beading maintains its uniform shape for longer on a dirty panel with c2 more than reload, but still better than zaino z2 and menzerna powerlock have done in similar tests.


----------

